# How to - get/make free flooring!



## federer

can you post some pics. this sounds interseting!


----------



## DangerMouse

I would, but we don't live there any more.

DM


----------



## jburd964

Are you currently residing in a park not for from Wall Street??

I did stay at Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## DangerMouse

jburd964 said:


> Are you currently residing in a park not for from Wall Street??


No, I am not.

DM


----------



## jburd964

Just having fun with you. Sounds like a good job. I try reusing materials if I have them on hand. I never trash anything usable and if I can repair a frayed cord or glue r weld it back together thats great.

I did stay at Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## federer

DangerMouse said:


> I would, but we don't live there any more.
> 
> DM


congrats! i am glad you upgraded


----------



## metal

Wow, way to bargain hunt with your project. Can't believe you got a staircase for $40. Where'd you find that gem?


----------



## DangerMouse

Local lumberyard. Before it was driven out of business.....

DM


----------

